# Maiden mare size



## Ellesan (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello, my maiden mare Tinkerbell is right at 182 days pregnant. Of course she has her fuzzy winter coat, but I feel like she's bigger for this stage than we would expect. My vet thinks she might be carrying a larger foal. She is 32" and so was the stud. Just wondering what more experienced eyes think? Thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 1, 2016)

There's no picture?


----------



##  (Jan 2, 2016)

Need a picture please. We're anxious to see her!


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry! Thought I added it before ?


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 2, 2016)

Mare and stud


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 2, 2016)

She's very fuzzy, so looks bigger. She looks fine to me. We have two mares that are due in April (one beginning and one late) and they are huge. Both have had foals before. The one due beginning of April had her first foal last year and I thought she was too big. She is 29" and sire was 30 1/4". Foal was tiny and expected to mature under 30".


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks so much, that makes me feel better.


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a mare who always gets HUUUUUUUUUUGE, and I mean HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE when in foal. People would see her when she still would have MONTHS to go, and think she HAD to be carrying twins. I wish I could share a pic, but I'm at work and can't access them.

Every foal she had was TINY. She would just get HUGE with fluid.

I've also had some BIG foals from mares who didn't show much. You just never can tell!


----------



##  (Jan 3, 2016)

Not to worry. Here are a couple of my mares. You would think they would deliver in minutes, but both went 4-6 weeks longer than these pictures. Some just carry LARGE and WIDE! Both babies were normal size and weight, and mom's had no problems delivering.


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 3, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Not to worry. Here are a couple of my mares. You would think they would deliver in minutes, but both went 4-6 weeks longer than these pictures. Some just carry LARGE and WIDE! Both babies were normal size and weight, and mom's had no problem delivering.
> 
> Wow those girls are BIG!! Ok you guys are making me feel better. She's my first mini and first foal so I want to know as much as I can and be prepared.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 3, 2016)

We had a maiden mare at 30" and bred to a 30 1/4" stallion, have a colt that is going to mature between 36-38". She delivered the front feet and was working on the head. I grabbed the front feet and pulled when she was contracting. She tore a little but healed just fine. She was bred to a even smaller stallion (30") for last year. She lost that foal because the foal presented wrong. One back leg was forward next to his head. We thankfully was able to get him delivered without losing. the mare. Vet would have not made it out in time to save mare, had we waited.


----------



##  (Jan 3, 2016)

There is a pinned thread at the top of the forum that you should read over and over and over, until it becomes second nature to you. We all re-read how to be there to help our girls, because some do have problems -- sometimes one who has never had problems before. So, it is up to us to "train" ourselves to be ready to get in there and help. Having a vet close by, is a real positive, and it is fine to call the vet at the first sign of a problem, but then it is up to you to do what it takes to help along the way until the vet arrives. Much better to have the vet meet and greet a new little one safely on the ground, and that will be fine with the vet, too.

So, we are always here to help, and I'm always available by phone if you need me in the middle of the night if there's a problem. I've "delivered" several babies from all over the world by phone -- and most times at night. So, never a worry, we're always here, and always available. We take our "Auntie" jobs VERY seriously, and want nothing more than to get these little ones safely to the ground, healthy and strong.

As you can tell, many of us "Aunties" have had experiences that can help others, so always feel free to come to the forum in a time of concern, or call. We're here!!


----------



## Suebe (Jan 4, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Not to worry. Here are a couple of my mares. You would think they would deliver in minutes, but both went 4-6 weeks longer than these pictures. Some just carry LARGE and WIDE! Both babies were normal size and weight, and mom's had no problems delivering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg hahaha! Greatest photos ever! Literal meatballs! Soooooooo cute!

Ellesan she's adorable what was she bred to?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 5, 2016)

I have some of those type of wide load pics, in some cases w/ foals the next day, too!

I am not as familiar with foaling issues in the smaller mares/mini horses since most of our Shetlands have been significantly larger, but this forum is GREAT at support, teaching and just BEING THERE for you when needed.

I love the pinned threads and reread them every time I'm getting ready for a birth - to prepare myself so things are "automatic" if necessary. We are getting ready for 3 maiden mares to foal, one of whom is much smaller than any other mare I've ever had/been around to give birth. I'm getting "antsy" over her... guess it's sorta like the first time jitters, but I plan on reading the posted topics (again) and may end up putting her in a temp stall/pen close to the house for her to foal in. Don't know yet...

Thanx for posting the pics of your mare - she's a cutie! What are her and the stallion's bloodlines? Are you looking for a show horse baby, a future driving horse, a little "work horse" or a family pet (or all of the above combined into one)? Are you going to do a "name game"?


----------



##  (Jan 5, 2016)

Paula, not to worry. I've foaled out many a 27-28" little momma with no problems. The key with them is to be there just in case, because there isn't much room in there, and if they have a problem, it's important to get working on them very quickly -- before baby has come to far to easily be "moved around".

That said, most of my very little ones did an excellent job getting babies to the ground. Only lost 1 baby from a mare who was less than 28", and it was because she went into labor while I was at work, and by the time I got there, baby was stuck and so "committed" I couldn't reposition in time to save her -- a little filly. I did get the foal out, and saved the little momma, which is always the most important.


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 10, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We had a maiden mare at 30" and bred to a 30 1/4" stallion, have a colt that is going to mature between 36-38". She delivered the front feet and was working on the head. I grabbed the front feet and pulled when she was contracting. She tore a little but healed just fine. She was bred to a even smaller stallion (30") for last year. She lost that foal because the foal presented wrong. One back leg was forward next to his head. We thankfully was able to get him delivered without losing. the mare. Vet would have not made it out in time to save mare, had we waited.


Thanks for sharing your experience.

Yikes, that is what worries me. Luckily my vet boards her horse at my barn, and barn owner lives on property. Everyone is so excited and on board for baby watch. Thanks!


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 10, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> There is a pinned thread at the top of the forum that you should read over and over and over, until it becomes second nature to you. We all re-read how to be there to help our girls, because some do have problems -- sometimes one who has never had problems before. So, it is up to us to "train" ourselves to be ready to get in there and help. Having a vet close by, is a real positive, and it is fine to call the vet at the first sign of a problem, but then it is up to you to do what it takes to help along the way until the vet arrives. Much better to have the vet meet and greet a new little one safely on the ground, and that will be fine with the vet, too.
> 
> So, we are always here to help, and I'm always available by phone if you need me in the middle of the night if there's a problem. I've "delivered" several babies from all over the world by phone -- and most times at night. So, never a worry, we're always here, and always available. We take our "Auntie" jobs VERY seriously, and want nothing more than to get these little ones safely to the ground, healthy and strong.
> 
> As you can tell, many of us "Aunties" have had experiences that can help others, so always feel free to come to the forum in a time of concern, or call. We're here!!


Diane, thank you so much. I have been reading the pinned threads and all the great info here. I'm so thankful you all are so willing so share experiences and advice!!


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 10, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> I have some of those type of wide load pics, in some cases w/ foals the next day, too!
> 
> I am not as familiar with foaling issues in the smaller mares/mini horses since most of our Shetlands have been significantly larger, but this forum is GREAT at support, teaching and just BEING THERE for you when needed.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am learning so much from all the other forum posts. I will definitely read often and come for more advice. Well here's my mares pedigree (attached photo if I can ). I got the mare just 1.5 years ago to be a therapy horse. She is doing amazing at that, as well as birthday parties and photo shoots. Would love to learn to drive, and possibly show...so yes looking for, bred for, all of the above.

Mare


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 10, 2016)

Suebe said:


> Omg hahaha! Greatest photos ever! Literal meatballs! Soooooooo cute!
> 
> Ellesan she's adorable what was she bred to?


Thanks! ?Here she is with the stud, 32" bay roan, registered name Little r dream paladine


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 11, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Thanx for sharing some BEAUTIFUL pics. Yep, she does good at her "work" - I LOVE THAT!
> 
> You have a chance at a lot of different colors for a baby! WOW. This is going to be fun. What is the pedigree behind the stallion? I recognized a couple names in your girls' pedigree, but have no first hand knowledge of them.
> 
> Have you already figured out some names or are you waiting until she foals?


Thanks Paula!

I would love a buckskin or a bay. My riding horse is a bay roan paint with lots of white--I would like something different. but I'll take whatever as long as mom and baby are healthy. Sire has some good blood lines--love me tender and flying farms little blue boy I believe but can't find the pedigree right now.

Names!!! I like the barn name Scout whether it's a boy or girl. But I have no idea how to do the registered name. How do you pick that?


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 11, 2016)

Forewarning - went a little crazy with this one on names!!!

Without reading the current rules, I don't know how many spaces you can have in your AMHR (or AMHA - know nothing about that registry) registered names.

Our ponies are registered ASPC (Shetlands). When we first got into the Shetlands, we chose the farm name of LP Painted Ponys and we paid for ($200) the prefix of "LP Painted". That's supposed to prevent anyone else from using that in front of their horse's name. ASPC allows for 21 characters to include the farm name AND spaces. That gets tough sometimes...

As to names - we've used combinations of the parents' pedigrees, weather, holidays, personality etc. I try to keep the barn names as part or or similar to the registered name - both for ones we've bred/raised and ones we've purchased... That will hopefully help family and friends or totally unknown folk match ponies up to papers if the unforeseen should happen (I'm not around). Plus it's just NICE to me.

"GG" - one of the mares that is due to foal this spring (soon?) is a little different. She is sired by Michigan's Chief Red Fox out of Little Jim's Silver Bell. She has a "giraffe" on her rump - looks just like the fisher price/avon toy that used to be available (still is on eBay). Giraffe DID NOT work for a name (GAK) - BUT it became "GG" for a barn name. She was registered as LP Painted Silver Toy H (the "H" is for her actual breeder - we bought "Bell" as a 3in1 package). "GG"s 1/2 sister - sired by All That Style N Class is registered as LP Painted Classic Bell and her barn name is "Classy".

Now that I have additional stallions, I'm trying to use a portion of the stallions name or a letter from his name to identify the resulting foals. If I had a lot of foals, I could see using a number in there to denote the year born (can't remember if that's allowed or not - it's not anymore in Pinto or wasn't the last time I did my membership and double registered ponies there).

Of all the ponies currently on our property, I think I've only got two who don't have their barn names matching their registered names. "Ami" - also on our 2016 foal list is registered as SNS Exoticas Crowning Glory and came w/ the barn name of "Amira". I dropped the "ra" from that and just use "Ami". "Taff" is registered as Showman's Buckwheat (a mare?) - didn't do anything for me. "Taff" fits her coloring and I like having a Taff. One of my favorite movies is the Disney movie called "Ride a Wild Pony" - based on the book called "A Sporting Proposition" - both set in Australia... The pony goes by "Taff" w/ the boy and "Bo" with the girl.

Wizard's first 3 foals would be - LP Painted Kava Wiz (out of Wa-Full Koalah's Silver Fluff); LP Painted RiddleMe W (based on his head marking); LPPainted K Blitzen W (born the day after Christmas - dam's name is Lady Kay and we call her K-La). Sometimes we squish the words by taking spaces out so that we can have a full name...

Hmm, after counting some of these names, I'm thinking that the name 21 spaces comes separate from the prefix or suffix. I dunno! I've always kept ours at 21... Now I'll need to pull the rule book...

Let's see - Cherry-Hill Olympic Victory is "Tory". We purchased her bred to MO Shock N Awe, EDV and the resulting colt is LP Painted MO-Olympus and we called him "OLY". We bred "Tory" to WF Action Jackson (barn name of "AJ") and the resulting colt is AJ's last foal/last son/homozygous for tobiano and is also blk/wht like his sire. His name is LP Painted AJs Echo and we call him "Echo". Right now, we're retaining Echo as a Jr stallion and eventually we'll probably have some sons/daughters whose names will go back and pick up some of Echo's dam's pedigree...

Someday I need to do up a list of the names of ponies we've bred and raised...


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 13, 2016)

Ryan Johnson said:


> What amazing pictures, thanks for sharing them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan, she does have an amazing temperament and definitely want that! The stallion as well so I think this will be an amazing foal!


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 13, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Forewarning - went a little crazy with this one on names!!!
> 
> Without reading the current rules, I don't know how many spaces you can have in your AMHR (or AMHA - know nothing about that registry) registered names.
> 
> ...


Wow!

Some great ideas in there, thank you! I just looked it up and AMHR is 35 spaces so I'm good. 21 would be hard! Here's what I'm thinking...

Mare: Windy Lands Legally Blonde

Stallion: Little R Dream Paladin

Foal: I really like the name Scout...so options:

Little Scout's Dreamland

Scout's Little Dreamland

Littleland's Dream Scout

Dreamland's Little Scout

Dreamland Scout


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Jan 13, 2016)

I like dreamlands little scout


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2016)

DITTO!


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks! Me too ? ??


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 15, 2016)

I do too, but think that "Dreamland's" is somebody's prefix. Shetlands - know they have Moderns & Modern Pleasure ponies. Huge write up in The Journal about one of their fillies a couple of years ago that went on to do very well at the Shetland Pony Congress. I know I saw the "stable" and the owner at Congress both years that I went, not sure if I saw that filly. That might not be the exact spelling so you might be able to use it...

Yes, here it is and they don't use an apostrophe in their name - Dreamlands Shetland Ponies 

I had thought of some other names, but didn't get them on paper or computer when I thought of them and will now need to remember them... :-


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 18, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> I do too, but think that "Dreamland's" is somebody's prefix. Shetlands - know they have Moderns & Modern Pleasure ponies. Huge write up in The Journal about one of their fillies a couple of years ago that went on to do very well at the Shetland Pony Congress. I know I saw the "stable" and the owner at Congress both years that I went, not sure if I saw that filly. That might not be the exact spelling so you might be able to use it...
> 
> Yes, here it is and they don't use an apostrophe in their name - Dreamlands Shetland Ponies
> 
> I had thought of some other names, but didn't get them on paper or computer when I thought of them and will now need to remember them... :-


Paula,

Yes that is what I was afraid of so trying out other variations. Thanks! Is there a way to search prefixes?

Also my mare had something weird happen--

GELDING that she has seen before a few times was in the arena. Stopped to talk to the owner. Mare starts swishing her tail and acting strange. I lift her tail and she is winking like crazy! Then some fluid squirts out, thin clear dark, like tea colored. She never squatted or spread her legs or backed into him or anything (TB CROSS!) and this wasn't pee.

My vet was concerned and did an ultrasound and everything looks good, active baby.

Anyone ever have this happen? Pregger mares acting like they are in heat?


----------



## chandab (Jan 18, 2016)

I had an AQHA mare that would appear to be in heat while pregnant. Some are just extremely hormonal.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 18, 2016)

We have a mini that was bred and than acted like she was in heat around two months later. She even allowed the stallion to cover her. Never came back in after that. Notice our surprise when she started showing signs of foaling, what we thought too early. The foal, who didn't get out of bag (foaled between hour checks), was full term. She was pregnant when she allowed herself to be covered the second time.


----------



##  (Jan 18, 2016)

Absolutely normal.....for some mares. And as above, they will actually let a stallion breed them....the little hussies!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's what I found - funny, I didn't see ours on it though I have in the past. Probably just missed it. Prefix

Well, I found ours on the Suffix list, LOL - Suffix


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 26, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> We have a mini that was bred and than acted like she was in heat around two months later. She even allowed the stallion to cover her. Never came back in after that. Notice our surprise when she started showing signs of foaling, what we thought too early. The foal, who didn't get out of bag (foaled between hour checks), was full term. She was pregnant when she allowed herself to be covered the second time.


WOW! Ok, I'm feeling better.



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Absolutely normal.....for some mares. And as above, they will actually let a stallion breed them....the little hussies!!!


Tink is definitely a hussy! lol


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 26, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> Here's what I found - funny, I didn't see ours on it though I have in the past. Probably just missed it. Prefix
> 
> Well, I found ours on the Suffix list, LOL - Suffix


Thanks! Interesting that Dreamlands, Dreamland, Dreamland's are not on either one of those. But I noticed the date is 2012. I can't seem to find the updated one or I don't have access. I think there is a 2014 list, can anyone find and post it? thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 27, 2016)

That was the actual list that ASPC/AMHR currently shows. Maybe Dreamlands isn't in use. You are right, I was surprised by the date as well... I don't know if ASPC/AMHR has an updated list or not. I haven't updated my member ship and there are areas I can't access. Will be doing member ship fees next week.


----------



## Ellesan (Jan 28, 2016)

paintponylvr said:


> That was the actual list that ASPC/AMHR currently shows. Maybe Dreamlands isn't in use. You are right, I was surprised by the date as well... I don't know if ASPC/AMHR has an updated list or not. I haven't updated my member ship and there are areas I can't access. Will be doing member ship fees next week.


Ok, Thanks!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 8, 2016)

219 days along...

When did you start feeling baby kick?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 8, 2016)

I can feel baby now (174 days) but it's still "am I/aren't I" really. I feel wee flutters and bumps.


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2016)

What a pretty girl!!!

I'm no help, because I rarely if ever felt babies move, just when they did a bit of kicking when they were being re-positioned for delivery. So, hopefully some one here can help you.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 8, 2016)

If I put my arms around belly with fingers interlaced right in front of udder, I could feel light kicks and rolls at about five months. Try if about 15 minutes into the mare eating. Now, my mares are due in April and can visibility see the baby kicking if watch long enough and mares is standing still.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 8, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> I can feel baby now (174 days) but it's still "am I/aren't I" really. I feel wee flutters and bumps.


I think I've felt something a few times but then I just think it's maybe her digestion since she only lets me feel really good when she's eating.


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 8, 2016)

Magic Marker Minis said:


> If I put my arms around belly with fingers interlaced right in front of udder, I could feel light kicks and rolls at about five months. Try if about 15 minutes into the mare eating. Now, my mares are due in April and can visibility see the baby kicking if watch long enough and mares is standing still.


I will try that, thanks!! So exciting


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 11, 2016)

I felt little Scout kick yesterday!! felt down by her udder and bam!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 12, 2016)

That is exciting!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 23, 2016)

234 days going by last breed date!

She was NOT happy when I tried to feel baby yesterday!


----------



##  (Feb 23, 2016)

Such a pretty girl!!! And looking a bit lopsided, which is exactly what we want to see!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks!! Trying to keep my excitement under control.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 23, 2016)

Not possible when we are all just as excited as you are


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 24, 2016)

Question: Tinkerbell will be 300 days just as I am leaving for a 4 day trip to ride my other horse in Bryce Canyon. Since delivery/foaling is unpredictable and I've read to watch mini's after 300 days, I'm wondering if I should pay to have her stay at the vets just in case. But that is $140 I could use to pay for the foaling package as well. Since she's maiden I am planning on having her stay at the vet when it gets close and deliver there. Thoughts? What would you do?


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 24, 2016)

If your going to do a foaling package, why not ask if you can split it? Pay the $140 and have her stay while you're gone. If she foals before you get back, pay the balance. If she...ahem...*snicker, snort*...doesn't look like she's ready to foal bring her home and they credit that $140 to the package. If she foals at home after your trip.....

TOUGH LUCK CHUCK AND ENJOY YOUR NEW FOAL!!

ROFLMAO bwaahaaahaahaaahaaaa!!!


----------



##  (Feb 24, 2016)

Do me a favor. Take a picture standing behind her looking toward her head, and squat down right at her level. Then, take a full side shot right down at her level. And if you can, let's see a picture of her udder -- although that's not as important.

When is your trip? If we see some pictures, we should be able to see how baby is laying and where it's positioned, to see if its moving into position for delivery. She will become slab-sided as baby lines up, so we should be able to "guesstimate" where she is in regards to if baby is ready and lined up for delivery, and help you save some $$


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 25, 2016)

Diane,

My trip isn't until the end of April, so when it's close I will be sure to take those pics. Thanks so much!


----------



##  (Feb 25, 2016)

Okay, that sounds just fine!


----------



## Ellesan (Feb 29, 2016)

Tinkerbell at 240 days. Feeling baby move a lot lately?


----------



##  (Feb 29, 2016)

Nicely lopsided and oh! So fluffy!!


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks, she is a fluff ball!!


----------

